# Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!!



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

Just came in the mail yesterday and I thought I would share with you all. I went through 3 tranny in less than 5 months and that's all I could take. I blew 3rd twice and the syncros were shot the first time. I will start putting together soon, I am just waiting on some bearings from the stealership.

UPDATE: Have in car video of me shifting through the gears on page two!!!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Theres third on the input shaft compared to the new one that I destroyed

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Here is third compared to the new one also. look at the diference!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Modified by oldbetsy at 10:21 PM 4-3-2008_


_Modified by oldbetsy at 6:20 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

oh my sweet jesus, someone finally did it. That thing is going to sound ridiculous...


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

wow and WOW.....very nice gears


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

Noisy as hell, but very strong!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_I went through 3 tranny in less than 5 months and and that's all I could take.








....with that 8V turbo!?What were they? 020's?
p.s. What was the damage?


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*








where did you get that setup. and how much $$$?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*

holy crap


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (NVmyVW)*

that is pretty nasty


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_







....with that 8V turbo!?What were they? 020's?
p.s. What was the damage?

Yes with that 8v turbo, and all the trannys were 02a's, guess they don't like differentials and solid center clutches.

_Quote, originally posted by *LISTO14* »_







where did you get that setup. and how much $$$?

I got it from spturbo, they get it from a company in the Czech republic and the $$$ is confidential.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*

The price is on the site...


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_The price is on the site...

That price is for the Quaife dog box kit, They stopped using them because they kept on having problems with them, and they said they broke a few. This kit is from SQS and was a little more than 4g so i guess you caught me on that one. Go to there web site and they have some cool stuff like a full sequential shifter box for the o2a.
http://www.sqsracing.com


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*

where did you source these?? kraftswerks??
there is nothing like the sound of straight cuts...loved them in my jetta and held the power all day long..
this gives you an idea of what it will sound like...my old jetta..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJjR4UfvOUU


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Us2bA4dr)*

look like the SQS gears.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (cabzilla)*

It is the SQS setup and it its a really good one.
I have a SQS setup in my 02A, and it sounds abit louder than stock
How the straight cut dogbox sounds, you can hear here:
http://www.garaget.org/video/31aaxxnyvc3s


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Norwegian-VR6)*

I got them from bill at spturbo cool guy. 
Hey Norwegian-vr6 I see you have the seqshift setup! how do you like it? looks really cool. And watching your video makes me want to put them in right now but I can't


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_
Hey Norwegian-vr6 I see you have the seqshift setup! how do you like it? looks really cool. And watching your video makes me want to put them in right now but I can't









I dont have the seqshift setup. I have the SQS gearset. So my 02A is working like stock. The video clip is from a Swedish Corrado that I know.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Norwegian-VR6)*

I think they sound pretty bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Vdubsolo)*

So what you bought is the sqs 5 speed straight cut gears?
The ones that say 1.300euro? Or is that the discontinued version?
good info for us euro gues as tzechie is not soooo far to drive and pickup a gearset


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (The Green)*

VW 02M/02Q 6speed dog kit for Petrol and Diesel engines is now also in stock!


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*

Nice, can you drive this dogbox on the street?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (lap)*

how much power/torque do they hold?


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (brilliantyellowg60)*

Yeah you can drive them on the street, but to cut down on the wear you should double clutch when you are shifting slow and rev match when down shifting so I've read but don't know if that true or not. I don't really nkow how much hp/tq these can hold but I'am shure it's a lot I hope


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (lap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lap* »_Nice, can you drive this dogbox on the street?

Sam the only component that has changed is the ability to use the clutch....with the dogbox you do not need to








p.s. This will set you back about $5000US


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Whaddup spur cut! 
Forgive me ignorance of your slang, but what does dog engangement mean?


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Whaddup spur cut! 
Forgive me ignorance of your slang, but what does dog engangement mean?

Dog engagement is how the gears are engaged. Normal tyranny's have syncros that speed up and slow down the gears to help make shifting smooth and like to be shifted on the slower side. Where on the other hand a dog box has no syncros to speed up and slow down the gears. Engagement is a little rough and you don't need the clutch to up shift but you do need it to down shift. Also with a dog box it is better to shift as fast and hard as you can to prevent damage and cut down on wear.

Finally got the bearings from the stealership and made some progress on the tranny a couple days ago. I ran into some problems though















I got the tranny together and in the car, and when we went to start it and go through the gears 1st gear grinded real bad but all the others were fine. So out came the tranny and the tear down began. When i was puting it together I noticed that the reverse idler gear was a little thicker than stock, but thought it was supose to be like that. Turns out it was to thick and the reverse gear was not able to move down far enough to clear the 1st and 2nd gear selector ring.














.
But long story short it is bug free now and is the sickest thing I have ever driven. 

The garage ready for the build.








































Here a pic of the reverse gear when it was hiting


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*

Very sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_Very sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Whats even more sick is SQS finally emailed me back for there 01A/01E applications.
uh...oh


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Whats even more sick is SQS finally emailed me back for there 01A/01E applications.
uh...oh









This is what I was wanting to hear.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*

What trans. is your trany a 02A or a 02J? I have interest of something like that for next season.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Norwegian-VR6)*

How much cost that gear set, I love how it works!


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (hardcore racer)*

Don't DOG gears only last like 5-10k miles?


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Whats even more sick is SQS finally emailed me back for there 01A/01E applications.
uh...oh









Yes that will be awsome with all wheel drive, And if you get them you gonna say why didn't I do this sooner










_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_Don't DOG gears only last like 5-10k miles?

I don't know how long they last but Iam shore they last longer than 10k. From what Ive read they wear differently depending on how you shift and what conditions your driving in. If you double clutch up shifting and rev match downshifting you can get no clunk what so ever which will minimize wear.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Ah, okay. Thanks for clearing that up for me. That looks f*cking awesome. I'm glad someone out there is doing kool sh*t to our cars. Good work, man.


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Very nice, I love the sound. Iv got a straight cut O2O in my Rabbit.


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Triple G)*

Yes they do, they sound pretty bad a$$!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_Yes they do, they sound pretty bad a$$!!!

Chris get a vid of you with the selector!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I want striaght cut gears for my 6 speed 02M


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

SQS has them, price is over 5g's though....








right there on top....
http://www.sqsracing.com/index...rkits


_Modified by zerb at 9:35 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Chris get a vid of you with the selector!










Will do, Me and Jon are going to take some video tonight and post it up asap. He is a pretty sick film editor.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_how much power/torque do they hold?

A well known person sent me a picture of an 02A trans casing that was shattered. The gears inside were perfect. They were SQS gears and the trans had 800whp put through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (kevhayward)*

vids as promised....
http://media.putfile.com/SQS-Gearset
revving to 7000-7500ish range, 10psi...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_They were SQS gears and the trans had *800whp* put through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who?


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
A well known person sent me a picture of an 02A trans casing that was shattered. The gears inside were perfect. They were SQS gears and the trans had 800whp put through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is this the picture your talking about?


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

Why is the oil red?
Oh, and oldbetsy, if you're in Highland, u gotta gimme a ride in that!!! I'm in New Paltz...


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (apavlov)*

i want dog gears for 02j


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_i want dog gears for 02j








What happened to the Auto idea Marc?


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i want one of these 
http://www.gforcetransmissions.com/tran_gt-50.asp
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .devinc. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_vids as promised....
http://media.putfile.com/SQS-Gearset
revving to 7000-7500ish range, 10psi...

very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (apavlov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apavlov* »_Why is the oil red?

Redline heavy weight shockproof gear oil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A must have for cars with glass transmissions....like ours.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_
Redline heavy weight shockproof gear oil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A must have for cars with glass transmissions....like ours.

The 01E boys dont have to worry about that


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

the auto is for winter, i have a twin disc set up on the way, lsd is finaly in, and 26" slicks also. trapping 131mph on low boost, we still have 150WHP that we have not used yet. spinning and can't shift is our problem, hoping to solve those issues with new parts.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

badass....sounds amazing.....theres a mustang up there


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_badass....sounds amazing.....theres a mustang up there































The funny thing is the guy in the mustang thought he was all that when he pulled along side us and smiled, but then we smoked him and he wasn't smiling after that.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
A well known person sent me a picture of an 02A trans casing that was shattered. The gears inside were perfect. They were SQS gears and the trans had 800whp put through it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

was that the pic, or was it another one?


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Dubmekanik)*

Yeah what he said ^ is that the pic or is there another one floating around here?


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*

here's what i do to those gears!!!! dont get me wrong,there are good they last longer but there big$$$$$ and i still brake them..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (J.D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.D* »_here's what i do to those gears!!!! dont get me wrong,there are good they last longer but there big$$$$$ and i still brake them..









Whats next? Automatic?


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

no i cant do that, i like shifting...its alot more fun
gotta find some way to make them stronger...


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

forgot to ask hows your project coming?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (J.D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.D* »_forgot to ask hows your project coming?

Slow,doing alot of other things right now

_Quote, originally posted by *J.D* »_no i cant do that, i like shifting...its alot more fun
gotta find some way to make them stronger...

I have never seen a reported case of SQS gear destruction but wow.I think its time you scraped the MKII and put that motor in a 4000S.With a 01E you wouldnt need another gear set.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

my 2 cents on people breaking 'built' gears.
i think its from housings that have flexed due to past failures. I think they're then weakened, and whatever you put in them will fail as a result.
i'd like to see what happens with these gears in a new and cryo treated housing.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*

sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_my 2 cents on people breaking 'built' gears.
i think its from housings that have flexed due to past failures. I think they're then weakened, and whatever you put in them will fail as a result.
i'd like to see what happens with these gears in a new and cryo treated housing.









I was cracking the bell housings where the bearing for the pinion sits until i made a support for the main shaft.. now it holds but now this seems to be the new problem.,where i just shreed the teeth of the gears..and its not the first time..
pics





_Modified by J.D at 3:15 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (J.D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.D* »_here's what i do to those gears!!!! dont get me wrong,there are good they last longer but there big$$$$$ and i still brake them..




[/url]


those new slicks are eating gears?
are you having more problems with those bigger tires on there?
congrats on the 9.8 bTW


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
those new slicks are eating gears?
are you having more problems with those bigger tires on there?
congrats on the 9.8 bTW


yup!! i whent to osca event to get a good track and see if icould hit a better time and that was the out come ..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*

why the hell is you r car so fast on 10psi.What hp you making


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

holy ****! i love it!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

10 psi in the front tires i think...







JD is it sqs gears on your pics...?


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 5:56 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

yes they are


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (J.D)*

So curious for the people who have had these setups.
How is driving the car without overdrive in 5th or 6th?
I am sure while on the track it is great, but if street driving 6th is still only 1:1


----------



## J.D (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*

still a lot of fun to drive on the street!!


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_So curious for the people who have had these setups.
How is driving the car without overdrive in 5th or 6th?
I am sure while on the track it is great, but if street driving 6th is still only 1:1
 

It's not bad if you think 3k in 6th gear at 60 mph is ok. but it is also fun on the street, and when people stare b/c your car wines like a mother f u c k e r 

J.D what kind of setup do you have that you broke a set of gears? just curious what kind of power is needed to break these gears


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_
Is this the picture your talking about?










540whp 
Btw the SQS kit noeweigin-Vr6 bought blew a couple of weeks ago.
He had the syncro kit and not the dog kit.
350-400whp top and blew f!"#¤% instant


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my 6speed straight cut dog engagement gear set!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

540whp 
Btw the SQS kit noeweigin-Vr6 bought blew a couple of weeks ago.
He had the syncro kit and not the dog kit.
350-400whp top and blew f!"#¤% instant

Nahhh. Not entirely right.
The syncro ring cone that are welded to the gear was not holding up. The weld cracked. But the gears it self was like new. Got a new third gear for free from SQS 8 minutes after pictures and a Email was sent to them.








_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:41 PM 10-28-2008_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:48 PM 10-28-2008_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:50 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_
I don't know how long they last but Iam shore they last longer than 10k. From what Ive read they wear differently depending on how you shift and what conditions your driving in. If you double clutch up shifting and rev match downshifting you can get no clunk what so ever which will minimize wear.

Coming from the world of big trucks, where transmissions have NEVER had synchros, I feel the need to correct you. I have been driving non-synchro transmissions for 5-6 years. I learned on a Spicer 20 speed split shift Autocar tractor.
When you upshift, that is when you "rev match," When going from 3rd to 4th, for example, you need to time the transmission, you need to wait for the input shaft to slow down to the speed it will be rotating when going into 4th.
Example of a typical shift in a non synchro trans:
3rd, into neutral, wait a second or two, then into 4th, rev match and release clutch. No wear at all.
Double clutching occurs when downshifting.
You need to speed up the input shaft to match the lower gear.
Example, 
4th->3rd:
While in 4th gear, depress clutch, move selector into neutral, release clutch, rev throttle, depress clutch, move selector into 3rd gear, rev throttle again, release clutch.
No wear at all.
What you describe as "banging gears as quickly as possible" beats the isht out of the dogs.
Just an FYI.

Sweet gearset, BTW.



_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 12:40 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

So...
16V head as yet?


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

BTW, what management are you running on an 8v to be breaking 02a's?


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_So...
16V head as yet?

I don't know, I know i would have alot more power but i love my 8v and i want a 10 sec pass with the 8v head. plus i don't have enough money to do that right now. 


_Quote, originally posted by *91gti_wolfsburg* »_BTW, what management are you running on an 8v to be breaking 02a's?


Iam running electromotive tec3r for stanalone.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*

^^Sounds spendy.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_I don't know, I know i would have alot more power but i love my 8v and i want a 10 sec pass with the 8v head. plus i don't have enough money to do that right now.

Well you need pistons right?Might as well do the 16V head...


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Well you need pistons right?Might as well do the 16V head...


your persistence paid off and iam going 16v thanks to you and a friend that hooked me up with a free head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should be real quick now!


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*

did you ever get your big valve 8v head flowbench, cuz we had one done with bigger valves and it flow 3 cfm less then stock 16v head, so swapping a stock 16v might not results in huge gains if your 8v head flowed very well. Now port the 16v then it's another story, either good luck and see you at WF in 2009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

Yeah the 8v head was nothing great. no porting done just solid lifter conversion and 1mm oversize exhaust valves. And hope to see you earlier at the show n go. I should be there with a aba 16v


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sick! now...why is this in the FI forum? LOL


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_sick! now...why is this in the FI forum? LOL









Mom is so proud that you graduated from the Class of 8V.Welcome to world of 16V where parts are double the price.









You got my aim about the water manifold?


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

we will be there at spring show and go with new look and power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

That's a beautiful gearset. I would love to throw that into my tranny before I up the boost. 
Sorry for not reading the entire thread, but if there's isn't a video posted, I'm sure we'd all love to hear the gears!


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

I used to strip the 4cyl o2a's with 300 whp. only a VR set has held up since. The 4cyl stuff in the 02a's are very weak. Despite what people will tell you.


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

Yes there is a video on page 2. 


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_I used to strip the 4cyl o2a's with 300 whp. only a VR set has held up since. The 4cyl stuff in the 02a's are very weak. Despite what people will tell you.

I was wondering that myself. I have gone through 3 4 cylinder 02a's and my buddy's vr6t has not even broken one despite getting the $hit beat out of them. I always thought he was lucky and i was just getting the short end of the stick but oh well, better now


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (oldbetsy)*

This set up is sick.. Im thinking that im going to pick up either a quiafe gear set or an sqs gear set in 2009. not sure if im gonna go with a dog kit.. granted its like 4k for the quaife gears if your dedicated to your car its worth it.. ive blown 3 02a's in 1.5 years.. planning on heat treating a set of 02a gears before i drop the cash on the 6spd. awsome gears and set up. I really like it alot!


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_we will be there at spring show and go with new look and power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and a new gearset i hope?


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks mean, we need a sound clip.


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*

page 2 for a vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_
and a new gearset i hope?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (euroroccoT)*

You guys know how to trash gearboxes, i went through 7 myself. Never straight cut gears(madness), are those gears failing at the drag strip? Heat can be an issue as the input and pinions want to push away from one another under load, maybe a cooler would help. Never had another fail since i converted to a G50










_Modified by Bad Habit at 11:21 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bad Habit)*



Bad Habit said:


> You guys know how to trash gearboxes, i went through 7 myself. Never straight cut gears(madness), are those gears failing at the drag strip? Heat can be an issue as the input and pinions want to push away from one another under load, maybe a cooler would help. Never had another fail since i converted to a G50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_ what is a g50? never heard of that either

porsche transmission. i believe it came on the 964 cars.


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

any pics, and it bolts to a 4 cyl or a 6 cyl?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_any pics, and it bolts to a 4 cyl or a 6 cyl?

Probably knowing Porsche but I doubt it would work for you chief








Worst case scenario we go Volvo TDI gearbox


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (oldbetsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldbetsy* »_any pics, and it bolts to a 4 cyl or a 6 cyl?

neither.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

That looks Very similar to the 924 Turbo box


----------



## oldbetsy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (benzivr6)*

i wasnt looking to replace my tranny, but seeing if it fit a vw but i guess not, and hope these never break on me or i will have to shot myself


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oldbetsy)*

no email request from SQS..sent 3 times


----------



## koemm over (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (robingohtt)*

yup just got one of these kits, my 3rd craped out on me
should be here in about 2 weeks


----------



## teedeeye (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (koemm over)*

How did it work for you?


----------

